#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Attachment is not getting uploaded

## salman112patel

Hi,

I was trying to create a new thread but whenever I am trying upload a document or file, it is not being uploaded. 


Kindly help.See More: Attachment is not getting uploaded

----------

